# All downloading is currently paused?



## chestertime (Dec 1, 2007)

My DRV was connected to the internet for a long time. A few weeks ago it became physically disconnected but today I reconnected it. So, I do the setup on the menu and it says connected, congrats you're connected to the internet, your on demand will be loaded in 24 hours, etc, etc. About an hour later I check the on demand and it appears populated just fine. I queued up a couple shows and theyre just sitting in the queue. The first one is paused. If I unpause it, the icon turns into the 'downloading' icon for a minute but then turns back to paused. I tried removing a show from the queue, then adding it back and got message about "all downloading is currently paused." Am I see a stale on demand menu and its currently downloading a fresh menu? Would that prevent any other downloads from occurring, even if those downloads are still available VOD? Is there something I need to do to unpause my downloads?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I've seen this problem but cannot recall precisely what's to be done for it. But I think you may have to wait the 24 hour period.

Have you tried removing the paused download (1st item in queue)?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You may need to reboot your router.


----------



## chestertime (Dec 1, 2007)

armchair said:


> I've seen this problem but cannot recall precisely what's to be done for it. But I think you may have to wait the 24 hour period.
> 
> Have you tried removing the paused download (1st item in queue)?


yah. no luck.


----------



## chestertime (Dec 1, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> You may need to reboot your router.


also no luck


----------



## chestertime (Dec 1, 2007)

chestertime said:


> also no luck


fyi, red button reset did the trick.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I am having the same problem. I will give the red button a try. The software reset didnt fix the problem.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Still no luck. Some reason I get an error 13 when I try to connet the receiver to the internet.

Ok found the problem. Somthing to do with the power line adapters. Did a direct connection and it works. Also the d/l is a hell lot faster compared to the powerline adapters. I will try a different plug location..


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

chestertime said:


> fyi, red button reset did the trick.


I assumed that you had done the RBR.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Found the problem. I moved the power line adapter to another outlet. Now it works. prior to that did several RBR and never worked.


----------

